# finally bit the bullet on crickets!!



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

So I don't have many cricket eating critters; as to just buy what I need on feeding day and that's That. I had a critter that wouldn't eat this time around, so I fed it to Bell. Of course she gobbled it up ( I was hoping she wouldn't, as I hate crickets ). Its getting pricey feeding her other bugs all the time, instead of using crickets as more of a staple bug. She still will get her other bugs just not as often, as I will now have a better staple.

Now I need some help; so how often can I give her these evil annoying things to her?
I haven't kept crickets in awhile and am not looking forward to it lol:lol:


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Daily, every other or you could give her all that she can eat like once a week. Remove the wings and legs if you will, so your hedgie won't regurgitate if she eats a lot


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

Shall do, good thing I only feed her a few to try lol. I will start taking wings off; she will get more, when in a day or 2 when they've had a chance to gutload.

Thanks for the info:-D


----------

